# Battery charger for fish finder



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Heh OGF, I'm tired of going through battery chargers. Seems like I'm always buying new ones because mine always crap out. 

Was wondering if any of you guys have any recommended brands of battery chargers for a 12 volt sealed lead battery.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Pro mariner have always served me well.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

This charger has been good so far.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

battery tender


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I used a Stay N Charge when I was using an electric to troll on my boat. It worked well when my boat batteries were good. This unit would charge my trolling batteries from my main motor when running.
Rickerd


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a black and decker automatic that I've been using for yrs.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

TomC said:


> battery tender


X's ten on a battery tender brand charger. Have a four bank battery tender (can get a single) that I have been using since 2008. Two boat batteries as string as can be going on their fifth season. And just replaced the other two jet ski batteries that are hooked up.... After 8 years of use. They were still very strong starting but I usually don't use a battery more than 5 years regardless of how strong they are, just as a reliability issues. So after 8 years I said I think I pushed it long enough.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cabelas onboard chargers made by pro mariner. Ive had a 2 bank for 3 seasons now without an issue. It also comes with different insert button things to make it compatable with 3 different type batteries.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Heh OGF, I'm tired of going through battery chargers. Seems like I'm always buying new ones because mine always crap out.
> 
> Was wondering if any of you guys have any recommended brands of battery chargers for a 12 volt sealed lead battery.


What is the AH of the battery.


----------

